# Herbal Drink Manufacturers Ltd - Winnipeg bottle



## RCO (Apr 15, 2019)

found this one at the Toronto bottle show , very reasonably priced but I don't really know anything about it and I can't recall seeing anything similar .

although I'm sure there is many bottles from Winnipeg / Manitoba that I have never seen before . 

not exactly sure who the " herbal drink manufacturers ltd " were but must of been a local product as I haven't seen one used anywhere else . 

only markings on the bottle are " HERBAL DRINK MANUFACTURERS LTD  WINNIPEG " and a large " H " on the bottom , bottle appears to be around 7 oz in size


----------



## RCO (Apr 15, 2019)

some more pictures


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice one!  I have a feeling that one isn't super common.  The name doesn't exactly bring to mind a best-selling soda.  It's interesting how much that one looks like a soda from Quebec or Ottawa, I didn't know that design was used in Manitoba as well.


----------



## RCO (Apr 17, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice one!  I have a feeling that one isn't super common.  The name doesn't exactly bring to mind a best-selling soda.  It's interesting how much that one looks like a soda from Quebec or Ottawa, I didn't know that design was used in Manitoba as well.




almost seems ahead of its time , as herbal drinks have surged in popularity in recent years but was unaware they've been around for so long 

what soda does it resemble from Ontario ? Quebec ?  


a few of the other Winnipeg bottles , there almost entirely covered in writing , to prevent other bottlers from using the bottle 

I'd like to do more research on this one but don't have any Manitoba bottle books and few Manitoba books in general around here to be found . but Winnipeg was a fairly big city back then so not surprised there is bottles we've rarely seen or never seen yet


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 18, 2019)

Yea I've never seen it, looks 1910's-to early 20's. I can't on the paper site as my subscription ran out. There are a few guys I know that I can ask.
Saskatchewan used these bottle styles as well...or at least a few did.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 18, 2019)

RCO said:


> almost seems ahead of its time , as herbal drinks have surged in popularity in recent years but was unaware they've been around for so long
> 
> what soda does it resemble from Ontario ? Quebec ?
> 
> ...




It looks like almost every Quebec soda from that era http://bouteilles-anciennes-du-quebec.weebly.com/autres-villes.html  The Ottawa ones used the same design.  I'm not sure if those wall of text bottles from Manitoba were sodas or beers or both.  The only labeled one I've seen was a beer bottle, but I know the same text appears on at least one ginger beer.  I also know that there were similar bottles without the text being used at the same time, but not sure why some had it and others didn't.


----------



## RCO (Apr 18, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> Yea I've never seen it, looks 1910's-to early 20's. I can't on the paper site as my subscription ran out. There are a few guys I know that I can ask.
> Saskatchewan used these bottle styles as well...or at least a few did.



I forgot about that newspaper site , don't really have any books on Winnipeg and doubt there'd be many near my area , being in Ontario 

assumed 1910's to 20's as well , definitely has that look


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2019)

So here is some information from a friend.

Circa 1917-1921. Company was originally named American Temperance Brewery in 1916. In 1917 The name was changed to Herbal Drink Manufactures Ltd. and we’re in business until 1921.


​


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2019)

interesting , so the time period we were initially leaning towards but they didn't last for that long , only a few years


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2019)

RCO said:


> interesting , so the time period we were initially leaning towards but they didn't last for that long , only a few years



Yea we got the time period about right, I'd imagine that label there of my friends is pretty rare. A good bottle, not as common as say some of the Blackwood's bottles from the same time period.


----------

